# Mercurochrome Bottle in wooden box



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi guys, this is my first post. I just brought back this Mercurochrome bottle in it’s original wooden box from my great grandparents house. I have looked up the bottles and cannot seem to find this variant. I believe it’s anywhere from the 1920s to the 1930s. Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## Dogo (Jul 2, 2020)

Your bottle was made by the Obear-Nester Glass Co. of East St Louis, Ill some time after 1915.
Were there any markings on the box? I have never seen mercurochrome in a wooden box, but there's always a first time.


----------



## DFW Digger (Jul 2, 2020)

We used to call it monkey blood. Burned like heck.


----------



## nhpharm (Jul 2, 2020)

I don't think it came in that box...just somewhere someone tucked it.


----------



## Dogo (Jul 3, 2020)

DFW, I think you are confusing Mercurochrome with Merthiolate. Mercurochrome did not burn, but Merthiolate sure did.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 4, 2020)

Dogo said:


> Your bottle was made by the Obear-Nester Glass Co. of East St Louis, Ill some time after 1915.
> Were there any markings on the box? I have never seen mercurochrome in a wooden box, but there's always a first time.


No markings on the box.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 4, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> I don't think it came in that box...just somewhere someone tucked it.


Looks like it would go in it. I have a feeling that’s what it came in. Maybe it was how they did it at the local pharmacy? Even if it’s not the original box that the medicine came in it’s really old and neat. It makes prefect for putting the bottle in and displaying it.


----------



## Huntindog (Jul 8, 2020)

The box looks like a Salt Cod box.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 8, 2020)

Huntindog said:


> The box looks like a Salt Cod box.


Yeah it does. It looks like all of them have labels though.


----------



## Millertyme (Jul 8, 2020)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Hi guys, this is my first post. I just brought back this Mercurochrome bottle in it’s original wooden box from my great grandparents house. I have looked up the bottles and cannot seem to find this variant. I believe it’s anywhere from the 1920s to the 1930s. Does anyone know anything about it?


This bottle is Amazing!


----------



## Bohdan (Jul 8, 2020)

TxBottleDigger said:


> Looks like it would go in it. I have a feeling that’s what it came in. Maybe it was how they did it at the local pharmacy? Even if it’s not the original box that the medicine came in it’s really old and neat. It makes prefect for putting the bottle in and displaying it.


Can't tell the size - but looks like a pencil box to me. These 'slide-lid' boxes were used for hundreds of things.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 9, 2020)

Millertyme said:


> This bottle is Amazing!


Yes it is!


----------



## Bohdan (Jul 9, 2020)

Millertyme said:


> This bottle is Amazing!


Why ?


----------



## sandchip (Jul 11, 2020)

Sweet bottle!

As a side note, iodine would light you up, too.  I still use it.  Hurts so good!


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 11, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Sweet bottle!
> 
> As a side note, iodine would light you up, too.  I still use it.  Hurts so good!


Haha thanks. That last part sounds like something that would be out of a edgy commercial.


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 11, 2020)

Bohdan said:


> Why ?



That's what I wanta know?


----------



## Bohdan (Jul 12, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> That's what I wanta know?



I mean: What's so "amazing"  ?  I't's a Mercurochrome bottle for gawd's sake - not old - not rare !!!


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 12, 2020)

Bohdan said:


> I mean: What's so "amazing"  ?  I't's a Mercurochrome bottle for gawd's sake - not old - not rare !!!


What are you talking about ? It’s the rarest bottle in existence!


----------



## hemihampton (Jul 12, 2020)

Bohdan said:


> I mean: What's so "amazing"  ?  I't's a Mercurochrome bottle for gawd's sake - not old - not rare !!!



Tell that to Millertyme, He seems to be the one that likes it?


----------



## sandchip (Jul 13, 2020)

Everybody here at ABN needs to remember the effect that our comments can have on our fellow collectors, especially those relatively new to the hobby.  Although some of us were lucky to start by finding a Hutch or even pontils, many started with less monetarily valuable bottles. but valuable to the individual because they simply see beauty in a bottle that is no longer made that way.  Once in a while, we find ourselves lamenting the apparent decline in young collectors entering the hobby, yet fail to check ourselves when someone posts a bottle that we might not find that desirable, because our tastes in early glass have evolved through the years in the hobby.  As a 14 year old kid, I started my collection with a later varient of a hobbleskirt Coke and thought that I had reached the pinnacle of bottledom when I found a pyramid RC Cola bottle.  Now, I collect colored pontils.  Thank God for people like Tom Hicks, with his unbelievable collection, to whom I could show a Bromo-Seltzer, and he would find something nice to say about it, something encouraging, a lead that all of us should emulate, regardless of whether or not we find another collector's bottle that interesting to us personally.  Otherwise, maybe nothing at all would be the better response.

And yes, that mercurochrome bottle is amazing.  The best example that I've seen, and thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Jul 13, 2020)

sandchip said:


> Everybody here at ABN needs to remember the effect that our comments can have on our fellow collectors, especially those relatively new to the hobby.  Although some of us were lucky to start by finding a Hutch or even pontils, many started with less monetarily valuable bottles. but valuable to the individual because they simply see beauty in a bottle that is no longer made that way.  Once in a while, we find ourselves lamenting the apparent decline in young collectors entering the hobby, yet fail to check ourselves when someone posts a bottle that we might not find that desirable, because our tastes in early glass have evolved through the years in the hobby.  As a 14 year old kid, I started my collection with a later varient of a hobbleskirt Coke and thought that I had reached the pinnacle of bottledom when I found a pyramid RC Cola bottle.  Now, I collect colored pontils.  Thank God for people like Tom Hicks, with his unbelievable collection, to whom I could show a Bromo-Seltzer, and he would find something nice to say about it, something encouraging, a lead that all of us should emulate, regardless of whether or not we find another collector's bottle that interesting to us personally.  Otherwise, maybe nothing at all would be the better response.
> 
> And yes, that mercurochrome bottle is amazing.  The best example that I've seen, and thank you for sharing it with us.


Well needed advice. Thanks.


----------

